# kayak lighting.



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey All,

I am sure this has been done to death already (because I already searched it), but does anyone _*KNOW*_ the _*LAW *_surrounding kayak lighting at night?

I have my boat licence and did the recently required test / tuition on it also, still I do not know the law applicable to yakkers.

Now don't take this the wrong way, as I do appreciate all feedback, but could I please only have what people *know is the law*. Not what we think,or what seems to be common sense, or what someones uncles, fathers, dogs, cousins goldfish once told them.

I do take safey very seriously but up until now have just acted inside what I consider to be common sense, now that I am going to start fishing more seriously I would like to know where I stand and what my legal responsibility is as I know being oblivious will not get me out of a fine should an inicident arise.

All or any help would be great.

Love the site, Thanks guys!

Luke.


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Occy.

I might just stick with the common sense till someone tells me otherwise..


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Waterproof torch is the only requirment in victoria. Unfortuneately the enforcers are as confused about these laws as you are. Best bet is a white light on a pole. Nav lights are not required in most places as most regulators dont think we are silly enough to go out at night.


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Donutslayer said:


> Waterproof torch is the only requirment in victoria. Unfortuneately the enforcers are as confused about these laws as you are. Best bet is a white light on a pole. Nav lights are not required in most places as most regulators dont think we are silly enough to go out at night.


Couldn't be more mistaken!!! I spend prob 50 / 50 night and day.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

From international rules of the road

_ 2.1 
Rule 25 of the International Regulations For Preventing Collisions At Sea, which are adopted in NSW through the Navigation (Collision) Regulations -NSW, sets out the minimum lights required to be displayed and/or carried on all rowing/sculling/paddle craft used on navigable waters between sunset and sunrise. 
2.2 
Rule 25 is reproduced here for convenience and immediate reference.
Rule 25 Sailing vessels underway and vessels under oars.
(ii)  A vessel under oars may exhibit the lights prescribed in this Rule for sailing vessels, but if she does not, she shall have ready at hand an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in sufficient time to prevent collision._

I guess each state has separate regulations. Links for each state: http://www.safeboating.org.au/state_and_territory_regulations/index.asp

NSW: http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/

This was the best I could find: 
http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/docs/bebright-safenight.pdf
http://www.waterways.nsw.gov.au/CodeOfConduct.html


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks all again...

DGax65 - how the hell do you know more about our laws than we do? Anyway I am not complaining! thanks mate.

Luke


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

breamingfromabass said:


> Thanks all again...
> 
> DGax65 - how the hell do you know more about our laws than we do? Anyway I am not complaining! thanks mate.
> 
> Luke


Google + I'm bored = instant expert :lol:


----------

